# A Picture of my Apiary!



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

here is a picture of my apiary. i will work on some more pictures in a bit. what do you think????

justgojumpit


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Your apiary is beautiful!! Did you order your Lang. Hives or did you make those, too? I am really interested in your Top Bar Hive. Keep coming with the pictures and information.. Debbie


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

debbie, i ordered the lang hives... they would just be too much to make. the nuc boxes are my own construction though... as i'm sure you can tell lol!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It looks great... and I'm noticing that you MOW around them, LOL. They dont get upset? I have our set back out of the area that I mow.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

yes lol... i mow around them. i mow when it is sunny out, and i just go in one direction past them, so the grass shoots out AWAY from the hives. they don't mind. our mower is four feet wide too, which means fewer passes by the hives. when it gets messy looking i take out the weedwacker to go between the hives. pick a day when the bees are busy foraging, and you should be fine.


----------



## Hillbilly Don (Jun 14, 2003)

I was told a weed-wacker would upset the bee's,please comment and what color are your Lang hive's. Isn't this site great!!! Don


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

so far i haven't had a problem. i smoke the hives about 10 minutes before i have to weedwack, and then plan a hive inspection after that so i only have to smoke them that one day. i do wear a veil though, when i weedwack, just in case 

the hives are dark green, partly for the aesthetics of it, and partly for the reason that we get cold winters here in NY, and the dark color will help the hives absorb sunlight. i do have to make the hives pretty drafty, though, during the warm weather so the bees don't spend all day fanning to cool the hive instead of foraging. Once temps get up to 85/90 degrees, i start to see some bearding at the entrances. the trees do provide some shade after 1:00 or so.

i like this diagonal layout of hives because it allows me to easily work them from the sides (my preference) and, by the way, the ONLY way to work a top-bar hive. (too far to reach from the back, no standing in front of the entrance)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We haven't found much of anything yet upsets our bees, guess we've been really lucky. I think we fired up the smoker the first two times we did anything with them, and haven't since 

I'd like to paint ours pretty colors and incorporate them into the garden, someone else posted a picture of theirs on here and they looked so cool!


----------

